# Is my Horse a Blue Roan or Grey?



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't tell I've had her for 2 years and her coat color hasn't changed. In the Winter she gets a little darker than the summer but other than that I can't tell.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I would say roan because of her darker head and legs but I really have no idea lol. Experts will chime in soon I'm sure. 

Whatever she is she is ridiculously cute!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm between roan and black sabino...With a very expressive sabino gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What breed & color were parents that will tell alot. If Grey or roan 1 parent would have to be:wink:.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I almost want to say Sabino as well but possibly roan or even a combination of the two! Definitely not grey though


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would go by the tail. A roan will have a black tail -- all the way to the bottom. The first photo looks a lot like the tail has dirty white in it. If it does, the horse is turning gray slowly.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cherie said:


> I would go by the tail. A roan will have a black tail -- all the way to the bottom. The first photo looks a lot like the tail has dirty white in it. *If it does, the horse is turning gray slowly*.


 Not necessarily. Sabino will cause this as well


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The ends of the tail actually look bleached to me rather than grey. I don't see grey at all - I would expect some sort of indication on the face by this stage, and there is absolutely nothing there. I suspect she is sabino and maybe rabicano as well. You can see that there are some actual belly spots there as well as the ticking.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Does she by chance have Clydesdale in her?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I suspect sabino as well not true roan or gray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How old is this horse? If she's older than 5, then gray would have definitely made an obvious appearance by this point.

I agree with the concensus that she's either classic roan or expressing sabino roan or maybe a combination of both. The only way to say for certain which it was would be to have her color tested. But, if you don't want to bother with that, you can just call her a blue roan and you would be technically correct.

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree with the sabino and/or rabicano theories.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

She looks a lot like Coronado's dam who is a smoky black sabino with no roan:










That's not to say your mare couldn't be roan as well, but sabino is DEFINITELY present.


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! The old owners didn't know a lot about horses the only thing they knew was she was a mustang pony mix if that helps any
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

smrobs said:


> How old is this horse? If she's older than 5, then gray would have definitely made an obvious appearance by this point.
> 
> I agree with the concensus that she's either classic roan or expressing sabino roan or maybe a combination of both. The only way to say for certain which it was would be to have her color tested. But, if you don't want to bother with that, you can just call her a blue roan and you would be technically correct.
> 
> She's a pretty girl.


Thank you!! She is 6 years old, I'm not too filmilar with greys so I don't know how to tell, is there certain areas that lighten with age?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

wakiya said:


> She looks a lot like Coronado's dam who is a smoky black sabino with no roan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that is her coloring, she does sometimes have the hues of brown in her coat and tail. I've never heard of a black sabino before thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

MyBoySi said:


> I would say roan because of her darker head and legs but I really have no idea lol. Experts will chime in soon I'm sure.
> 
> Whatever she is she is ridiculously cute!


Thank you for the input! I'm glad so many people replied!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MaryLoouise said:


> Thank you!! She is 6 years old, I'm not too filmilar with greys so I don't know how to tell, is there certain areas that lighten with age?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look at the face of this horse. It shows what I was talking about - the head is usually one of the first part of the body to show grey. You can also see the silvery colour at the bottom of the tail, another significant sign of grey. Interestingly, this horse is also showing the beginning of a "fake" sock, which many greys show.


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

lilruffian said:


> Does she by chance have Clydesdale in her?


The previous owner told me she was a mustang pony mix, but they didn't have a lot of knowledge of horses and they told me she was given to them by a friend so she could be anything.


----------



## MaryLoouise (Apr 9, 2014)

Chiilaa said:


> Look at the face of this horse. It shows what I was talking about - the head is usually one of the first part of the body to show grey. You can also see the silvery colour at the bottom of the tail, another significant sign of grey. Interestingly, this horse is also showing the beginning of a "fake" sock, which many greys show.


If thats so then I do agree with you, she must be a sabino or something. Her face marking hasn't gotten any lighter around the edges in the past two years, atl least not noticeably. Thank you for the help!


----------

